# Weekend Fun



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

don't wait untill the weekend to have fun with your dog's everybody.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> don't wait untill the weekend to have fun with your dog's everybody.


WTF is your problem with my posts? Where did I say I only take my dogs out on the weekends? I work every Saturday. These were from Friday afterwork and Sunday. And we went to another park after on Monday. It is just a title. I am just sharing pics because I love my dogs. I don't share everything we do. My entire life revolves around my dogs.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh where did your pictures go?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

hey sensitive snarky, i don't have a problem with your post. i was merely saying don't wait untill the weekend to have fun with
your dogs and that was for anyone reading my post. sorry to hear your entire life revolves around your dogs. there's
so much more out there.


----------

